# Anfängerrin braucht hilfe!



## KleinerKeks (15. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Lady's 

Ich bin Vivien 14 Jahre alt und komme aus Niedersachsen (nähe Hamburg).
Also ich habe seit kurzen von den Downhill/Freeride Sport ''gehört'' und ich bin unglaublich fasziniert davon.Ich möchte es unbedingt ausprobieren!
Nur ich weiß nicht so richtig wie ich anfangen soll..

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Antworten freuen!

Liebe grüße KleinerKeks


----------



## frogmatic (16. Oktober 2015)

Hi Vivien!

Ich bin ja eher im Geiste von Little Britain eine Lady - antworte trotzdem mal:
hast du denn ein normales Mountainbike?

Freeride/DH ist auch Mountainbike Fahren, nur wilder und mit größeren Sprüngen.
Als Vorbereitung hilft es auf jeden Fall mit einem "normalen" Mountainbike ein Gefühl zu entwickeln, und ein bisschen Kondition aufzubauen.

Im http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-freeride-hardtail-tech-thread.470397/ geht es um Hardtails, die auch höheren Anforderungen gewachsen sind. Das könnte für ein Schülerinnen-Budget (wie ich vermute) ein guter Einstiegspunkt sein. Auf diesem Weg hat mein Sohn angefangen, mittlerweile fährt er DH-Rennen, ist aber immer wieder mit dem Hardtail unterwegs.

Und such dir lustige Leute in deiner Nähe über das Lokalforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerKeks (17. Oktober 2015)

Danke dir für deinen Post!
Hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## frogmatic (17. Oktober 2015)

Gerne!
Hat du denn schon ein Rad, und ein paar Freunde zum radeln?


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Vivien,

in der Nähe von Hamburg gibt es ja die Harburger Berge und auch ein paar DH- und Freeride Spots.
Frag mich aber nicht wo genau, ich wohne am Bodensee und bin nur ab und zu im Norden Deutschlands.
Es gibt überhaupt im Norden mehr kleine aber einigermaßen anspruchsvolle Möglichkeiten bergab (wir sprechen dann von 30 Hm) zu fahren als man denkt. Wie Froqmatic schon schrieb, am Besten im Lokalforum nachfragen, da gibts auch einen Fred zu den Harburgen Bergen.

Biat Du schon mal mit einem Mtb gefahren? Ansonsten ist BMX eine gute Übung, man kann es überall fahren, Bordsteinkanten und Treppen sind mit 20" nochmals eine andere Herausforderung als mit einem großen Fully... 
Ein ordentliches BMX kostet nicht viel (gebraucht gibts auch ab und zu gute Räder von Leuten, welche kaum gefahren sind). Das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit Gefühl fürs Rad zu bekommen, Gleichgesinnte zu treffen und vielleicht gibt es bei Euch einen Dirtpark und Du könntest schon etwas üben.


----------



## frogmatic (20. Oktober 2015)

KleinerKeks schrieb:


> Danke dir für deinen Post!


Ich habe gesehen, dass du auch im DH-Unterforum angefragt hattest, und Basti ein bisschen was geschrieben hatte.

Winterberg wäre eine Anlaufstelle, allerdings gibt es auch im Harz Bikeparks, die etwas näher bei dir wären: Thale und Schulenberg fallen mir spontan ein. Mindestens Winterberg ist auch problemlos mit einem Hardtail befahrbar.
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach lohnt sich ein Bikepark-Besuch dann, wenn du dein Rad schon ein bisschen beherrscht.

Das "kleine" Problem mit den stabileren Hardtails ist übrigens, dass man kaum Komplettbikes bekommt, sondern das meistens im Selbstaufbau mündet.
Oder einen kompetenten Radladen zur Hand hat der sowas anbietet.
Wie @Votec Tox richtig schreibt ist der Blick ins Lokalforum sicher hilfreich, dort tummeln sich die Leute, die im Zweifel die Strecken und die Läden vor Ort kennen.

Viel Spaß, halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## CaraMel2707 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Vivien,
ich komme auch aus Hamburg und habe auch letztes Jahr erst angefangen. Wir können uns da gerne mal austauschen wenn Du magst. Schreib mich sonst einfach mal an wenn Du magst, um hier nicht den Rahmen zu sprengen ;-)


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Vivien,
herzlich willkommen hier, du hast dir einen schönen Sport ausgesucht 
Versuch doch auch mal übers Lokalforum, z.B. hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/freeride-und-endurotouren-in-und-um-hamburg.618966/page-91
ein paar nette Leute aus deiner Gegend kennen zu lernen.
Vor Ort in einer Gruppe ist alles so viel einfacher als anonym übers Internet.

Mit CaraMel2707 hast du ja schon die erste Gleichgesinnte aus deiner Gegend gefunden 

Viel Spaß!


----------

